# Leistungsdiagnostik, wo? Wie teuer?



## spichboy (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme gerade von meinem ersten Ausritt mit Pulsuhr. Ich bin 45km im Pulsbereich 120-130 gefahren (zwei Mörderanstiege waren nur mit 150 BPM zu bewältigen). Im Vergleich zu sonst bin ich laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnngsam gefahren.

Ich bin nich so kaputt wie sonst, die Beine fühlen sich viel leichter als sonst an. Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage, welcher Bereich ist für mich der beste.  Angeblich lässt sich das nur von einem Sportmediziner ermitteln. Daher die Frage, habt ihr sowas schonmal machen lassen, falls ja wo, und wie teuer war die Geschichte?

Gibt es eine Chance, dass eine private Krankenversicherung ein Teil der Kosten übernimmt?

Danke & viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## c1deli (22. Mai 2009)

hi,
kuckst du da:

http://www.2exercise.net/modules.php?name=Infos&op=neuigkeiten

dr. dominik schammne in st. wendel, da sind einige saarl. spitzenfahrer zweitweise in betreuung. war selbst vor drei jahren mal dort, einmal ergometer belastungstest mit laktatmessung und pulsbereich-bestimmung war glaub ich so um'n hunni rum. hat alles nen serioesen eindruck hinterlassen.

gruss!

c1deli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snison (27. Mai 2009)

Hi! Ob der Doktor ist weiß ich nicht (eh nur ein Titel) - zumindest Dipl. Sportmediziner und was er macht ist durchweg zu empfehlen. Ob's unbedingt ein Trainingsplan sein muß ist jedem seine Sache, aber mal auszuloten wo seine anaerobe Schwelle liegt ist jedem - auch (und vor allem) Hobbyfahrern - anzuraten. Snison


----------



## dubbel (27. Mai 2009)

snison schrieb:


> Hi! Ob der Doktor ist weiß ich nicht - zumindest Dipl. Sportmediziner


http://www.2exercise.net/modules.php?name=Infos&op=impressum: 
Geschäftsführer Dr. Dominik Schammne



snison schrieb:


> Ob der Doktor ist weiß ich nicht (eh nur ein Titel)


was denn auch sonst?


----------



## gemorje (27. Mai 2009)

Domme ist promovierter Sportwissenschaftler, kein Arzt.

Wenn Du mal eine Leistungsdiagnostik machen willst, kann ich ihn nur weiterempfehlen!
Der Test wird in St.Wendel durchgefÃ¼hrt und kostet 89â¬.
Dass die KK einen Teil davon Ã¼bernimmt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Nichts desto trotz lohnt sich solch ein Test -auch als engagierter Hobbyfahrer- allemal!
Zum einen bekommt man eine RÃ¼ckmeldung wo man im Vergleich zu anderen steht und zum anderen wird einem die MÃ¶glichkeit gegeben den fÃ¼r sich optimalen Trainingsbereich zu finden.


----------



## Kendooo (27. Mai 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> http://www.2exercise.net/modules.php?name=Infos&op=impressum:
> Geschäftsführer Dr. Dominik Schammne
> 
> 
> was denn auch sonst?



Ein akademischer Grad?


----------



## dubbel (27. Mai 2009)

arzt â  doktor.


----------



## snowleopard (27. Mai 2009)

hi,

habe vor 2 wochen den leistungstest(laktatmessung etc) mal bei meinen doc (top biker mtb) gemacht und jetzt versuche ich mit trainingsplan mal meine grundlagenausdauer zu verbessern!
kostet 80 euronen!
gruß moritz


----------



## [email protected] (28. Mai 2009)

Die Trainingspläne vom Dominik finde ich viel zu hart!
Aber Leistungsdiagnostik kannste ja da machen und dann ein Buch über Trainingspläne kaufen und slebst schreiben


----------



## Limit83 (28. Mai 2009)

snowleopard schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> habe vor 2 wochen den leistungstest(laktatmessung etc) mal bei meinen doc (top biker mtb) gemacht und jetzt versuche ich mit trainingsplan mal meine grundlagenausdauer zu verbessern!
> kostet 80 euronen!
> gruß moritz




und den namen behälste für dich??? 

@Büschi: Überleg dir mal, warum du in den ersten Runden das Tempo der anderen nicht mitfahren kannst... Vielleicht, weil du nicht "hart" genug trainierst?


----------



## MöveBasti (28. Mai 2009)

nur durch ga1 training wird man halt kein top cc fahrer büschi!!!
und ne woche kb vor jedem rennen is auch nicht das wahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (28. Mai 2009)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Mountain-Bikers-Training-Bible/dp/1884737714"]http://www.amazon.de/Mountain-Bikers-Training-Bible/dp/1884737714[/ame]
Sehr zu empfehlen! Natürlich nicht uneingeschränkt - nichts ist perfekt...


----------



## Tobilas (28. Mai 2009)

@MöveBasti: KB= Karlsberg ??


----------



## Limit83 (28. Mai 2009)

Tobilas schrieb:


> @MöveBasti: KB= Karlsberg ??



Könnte man glauben - eine Woche Karlsberg vor jedem Rennen wird mit Sicherheit nicht schneller machen...  Nee - er meint Kompensationsbereich...
Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2009)

Limit83 schrieb:


> und den namen behälste für dich???
> 
> @Büschi: Überleg dir mal, warum du in den ersten Runden das Tempo der anderen nicht mitfahren kannst... Vielleicht, weil du nicht "hart" genug trainierst?



Auf meinem Plan steht halt nichts anderes 



MöveBasti schrieb:


> nur durch ga1 training wird man halt kein top cc fahrer büschi!!!
> und ne woche kb vor jedem rennen is auch nicht das wahre



Ich mache ja nicht nur KB das solltest gerade DU wissen


----------



## MöveBasti (29. Mai 2009)

jo klar david ich sag nur ctf niederlinxweiler oder sonst eigentlich wenn mir mit dem mike,sascha und co. fahrn^^


----------



## leeqwar (29. Mai 2009)

MöveBasti schrieb:


> jo klar david ich sag nur ctf niederlinxweiler oder sonst eigentlich wenn mir mit dem mike,sascha und co. fahrn^^



da sollen angeblich manche ja sogar mit dem auto angereist sein, anstatt eine schöne lange ga-einheit draus zu machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (29. Mai 2009)

manche der mit dem Auto angereisten machten sich halt vorher die gadanken ob die mitfahrernden das auch in nem angenehmen tempo schaffen und daraus hab ich dann die schlussfolgerung gezogen lieber mit dem auto hinzufahren ..

zu langsam geht halt net!

gruß


----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2009)

MöveBasti schrieb:


> jo klar david ich sag nur ctf niederlinxweiler oder sonst eigentlich wenn mir mit dem mike,sascha und co. fahrn^^



Niederlinxweiler habe ich Eb gemacht 
Mim Sascha  bin ich dieses Jahr nur einmal gefahren und da war ich auch immer ga2+.  Wenn ich ga2  mache seid ihr ja auch alle im ga1 deswegen merkt das nur keiner.


----------



## DeLocke (29. Mai 2009)

Hier kann man auch eine Leistungsdiagnostik machen

http://www.iblsaarlouis.de/de/startseite


----------

